# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  فیلم آموزش ارسال نظرات در پست ها با php+ajax به همراه پاسخ نظرات

## ostadsho

آموزش تصویری ساخت سیستم نظردهی در مورد پست ها و مطالب به همراه امکان پاسخ به نظرات :

*لینک ورود به بخش دانلود فیلم آموزشی بخش چهارم*

----------


## ostadsho

آموزش تصویری ساخت سیستم نظردهی در مورد پست ها و مطالب به همراه امکان پاسخ به نظرات :

*لینک ورود به بخش دانلود فیلم آموزشی بخش پنجم*

----------


## ostadsho

آموزش تصویری ساخت سیستم نظردهی در مورد پست ها و مطالب به همراه امکان پاسخ به نظرات :

*لینک ورود به بخش دانلود فیلم آموزشی بخش ششم*

----------

